# Is it bad to smoke meat in a shed??



## pargeman (Jan 15, 2017)

I am in NY where its cold, have a charcoal/wood offset smoker.. Having problems keeping temps up over 200.  I have started to smoke inside the front of my garage with a side door and main door open.  I am thinking of building a shed with concrete floor and wood building possibly 10' x 10' to smoke inside with shelves and a wall for hooks for my gloves, thermometer, and of course my smoker!  If I vent the pipe from the smoker to the outside except for starting the charcoal and wood the fire will be controlled... Have many animals around my backyard so I would need a tight shed so they cant get in also.  Smart idea or just stay in garage??? I would love to hear fro you experts on this!  Thanks so much!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

A smoking shed sound like a great idea. As long as you can vent out the smoke and keep from burning it down go for it. Make sure you have good ventilation.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

pargeman said:


> I am in NY where its cold, have a charcoal/wood offset smoker.. Having problems keeping temps up over 200.  I have started to smoke inside the front of my garage with a side door and main door open.  I am thinking of building a shed with concrete floor and wood building possibly 10' x 10' to smoke inside with shelves and a wall for hooks for my gloves, thermometer, and of course my smoker!  If I vent the pipe from the smoker to the outside except for starting the charcoal and wood the fire will be controlled... Have many animals around my backyard so I would need a tight shed so they cant get in also.  Smart idea or just stay in garage??? I would love to hear fro you experts on this!  Thanks so much!



Ventilation is going to be a big requirement.  Even with the exhaust ran to the outside, you'll have combustion going in the shed and that generates carbon monoxide.  Odorless and hits without warning.  

I'd make sure you were very well ventilated and also put a CO detector out there at just over head height.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> A smoking shed sound like a great idea. As long as you can vent out the smoke and keep from burning it down go for it. Make sure you have good ventilation.


 so if I have a pipe venting it outside and room to keep things away from the firebox I should be good?  Still needs to be sealed so animals can't get in.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 15, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Ventilation is going to be a big requirement.  Even with the exhaust ran to the outside, you'll have combustion going in the shed and that generates carbon monoxide.  Odorless and hits without warning.
> 
> I'd make sure you were very well ventilated and also put a CO detector out there at just over head height.


Thanks Cranky.  Will get an expert in on my plans to help with that.   Great tips so far!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

This has some good information regarding CO

https://www.abe.iastate.edu/extension-and-outreach/carbon-monoxide-poisoning-ventilation-aen-209/


----------



## pargeman (Jan 15, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This has some good information regarding CO
> 
> https://www.abe.iastate.edu/extension-and-outreach/carbon-monoxide-poisoning-ventilation-aen-209/


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

pargeman said:


> Thanks so much!!!



I thought that one fit your project pretty closely.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 15, 2017)

Great reading!  Appreciate this!


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2017)

Get a kitchen exhaust fan for over the smoker.I use my electric in my shed,its a tin shed so it does not seal,and the doors are open

Richie


----------



## pargeman (Jan 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Get a kitchen exhaust fan for over the smoker.I use my electric in my shed,its a tin shed so it does not seal,and the doors are open
> Richie


Thanks Richie.  Will check into this.  Seems like quite a project and more than I want to do now!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 17, 2017)

You will need both inflow and outflow.  No air coming in will result in no airflow going out and would extinguish your fire.  Use vents in the walls to accomplish this.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 17, 2017)

Pops, thanks so much... I never knew I would need to do all of these updates to cook away from the cold and wind! I am still interested in doing something but wow... Thanks again for your comment!!


----------



## pargeman (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks so much for your imput!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

pargeman said:


> Pops, thanks so much... I never knew I would need to do all of these updates to cook away from the cold and wind! I am still interested in doing something but wow... Thanks again for your comment!!



That's just one example of this forum, most all of us tend to lean towards and promote safety first when smoking, grilling, cooking, heck, even sous vide!

Within these pages you have all kinds of folks with different professions and passions, we usually come up with some great solutions. 

Good luck with the venture and keep us informed on progress.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 17, 2017)

Defintiely... safety should always be first.... I come here with questions because I am fairly new to smoking meat... The big thing with me is winter time smoking.... I open all the garage doors and side door and still the charcoal doesn't burn all the way and now thinking about carbon monoxide I haven't smoked in 3 weeks... Thought a shed in the woods would have been better. I do have a lot of animals in the woods from squrrels to bear so I couldn't have something open... too many vents wouldn't be good either... So I am back to square one!  But I do appreciate everyone's opinions!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 17, 2017)

Guys, 

You are overcomplicating this. You wanna scare a newbie away? Smoking should be simple. Start the fire, bring out the meat, crack open a few beers and watch the meat cook. No need for toys and fancy ventilation. And what the hell is carbon monoxide? I don't use chemicals in my smoking. 

Pargeman,
This is tongue in cheek. Please follow the advice of these fellows.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 17, 2017)

Atomic, I haven't been worrying all winter trying to cook good BBQ in my garage but after hearing all of this I am going to rethink!   Definitely save the beers and cigar for garage and think of something different for winter cooking!!!  Thanks.


----------



## mmq13 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have an offset as well and the tips you have received so far are excellent. I have one concern, when battling the elements, even with an enclosure, I need access to control the smokers exhaust vent should a wood flare up happen. Close the intake and exhaust vent, and out goes the flame and a return to smoke. Doesn't happen often, but when it does, access to the exit vent might be handy.

Just a thought. I am in Ohio and smoked New Year's Eve day. It was really cold. Interested to see what you come up with here. Please share when you have plans drawn up.
Scott


----------



## pargeman (Jan 18, 2017)

Scott, with all of these helpful hints, I am thinking $4-5 grand for such a building.  Running electric, the building, vents, etc. Being 61 and semi retired I thought I could get this off the ground but with a possible move south and the future? I really think I will just suck it up for now and cook outside even in the snow!  Love this hobby very very much and will endure the cold to get great BBQ for family and friends I believe.  Hope you find what you need. The people here are fantastic with ideas and help!  Mike


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2017)

pargeman said:


> Scott, with all of these helpful hints, I am thinking $4-5 grand for such a building. Running electric, the building, vents, etc. Being 61 and semi retired I thought I could get this off the ground but with a possible move south and the future? I really think I will just suck it up for now and cook outside even in the snow! Love this hobby very very much and will endure the cold to get great BBQ for family and friends I believe. Hope you find what you need. The people here are fantastic with ideas and help! Mike


I only use my electric in the shed.

Richie













100_5244.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 18, 2017






It is right at the edge of the door way


----------



## pargeman (Jan 18, 2017)

tropics said:


> I only use my electric in the shed.
> Richie
> 
> Richie I had an electric. Couldn't get temp past 250 so I sold it.  Only have the offset now.
> ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ya know all you need is a simple covered area with ceiling heaters. We design them into most of our houses now. The roof will protect from the elements and the heaters keep you warm. Even just the free standing propane heaters work great. If the wife would let me I could build a nice one for under $1,000.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ya know all you need is a simple covered area with ceiling heaters. We design them into most of our houses now. The roof will protect from the elements and the heaters keep you warm. Even just the free standing propane heaters work great. If the wife would let me I could build a nice one for under $1,000.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 18, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ya know all you need is a simple covered area with ceiling heaters. We design them into most of our houses now. The roof will protect from the elements and the heaters keep you warm. Even just the free standing propane heaters work great. If the wife would let me I could build a nice one for under $1,000
> 
> So if it was only a grand for one of these buildings with ceiling heaters that would be doable. But with the animals in my wooded area where this building would be wouldn't they get into my stuff and be a problem without it locked up?  Just don't know.  Will keep asking around I guess. Thanks for the


----------



## daniels (Jan 25, 2017)

A shed is not an airtight building.  Put a window in one or two walls.  Crack the door open.  Or use a garage with the overhead door raised a few inches.

I use a 30' x 50' metal shed with an air vent in the ridge line.  It has 4 windows, 2 single car overhead doors, and a side entrance door.  When I start the charcoal the chimney starter is on the charcoal grill of a Weber Smokey Joe sitting in front of a raised overhead door.  I move the fire to the base of the 22" WSM and once the smoking slows down I close up the shed.

I'll sit on a lawn chair in the shed off-and-on for hours with no ill effects.

If there's too much smoke I'll open a window or two for cross ventilation.

You really can't beat smoking in a shed because there's no problem if it's windy outside and no matter how cold it is the shed is more comfortable with the smoker burning.

I sit back with a cup of coffee and a lighted pipe while listening to the radio and monitoring the smoker temperature.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## pargeman (Jan 26, 2017)

Daniel, thanks for your imput... With everything I have read from people here I am still up in the air with everything... Metal building might be cheaper than a cedar wood siding.  Will look into everything then get back to the group with my findings.. adding windows, fans, etc will be my tricky part. I am not the most handy with tools, etc... Hoping friends help out!  Thanks... Mike


----------

